# What are the dependencies for isc-dhcp-server



## baronobeefdip (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm just wondering. I have been doing some painstaking research and haven't been able to find an answer. Can someone list the dependencies required to install isc-dhcp-server.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 11, 2011)

`# cd /usr/ports/net/isc-dhcp41-server`
`# make all-depends-list`

From ports(7).


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 11, 2011)

As far as I can tell... it has no dependencies which are not in the base install.

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi?query=isc-dhcp&stype=all&sektion=all

This link normally lists all the dependencies of the specified software. It is telling us that no dependencies are needed.


----------

